# Blue Lizard Reptiles Livestock?



## MAB90 (Dec 27, 2010)

Olaa,
Has anyone ever used the above shop to buy live stock from?
They have just updated their live stock and have CB11 Cresties in stock and im too tempted to press buy, but would like to be reassured that they are good to buy livestock from.

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

hiya ive never had livestock but their items are always to a high standard and arrive quickly :no1:
if you want to choose a morph, eg harley, extreme harley, pinstripe, dal, super dal, there are some really good breeders on here & you can pick one up for a similar price, and you'd know the exact gecko youre getting because they have pictures of each individual gecko  or, try Lillyexotics ::crested gecko, gecko, crestie,gecko breeder,ciliatus,panther chameleon,chameleon breeder,vivarium theyve got some lovely geckos in! (check out the one called '3556' the 100% pinstripe! gorgeous!!)

emily: victory:


----------



## MAB90 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cheers!
Its lovely that one  a like 3342 and its cheaper than the rest, im kind of skint so need to look at the lower end price tags lol
Do you know if they deliver? Cause i wouldnt be able to pick it up or anything 

EDIT: Just seen they deliver for £20  Might have to get it!


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

MAB90 said:


> Cheers!
> Its lovely that one  a like 3342 and its cheaper than the rest, im kind of skint so need to look at the lower end price tags lol
> Do you know if they deliver? Cause i wouldnt be able to pick it up or anything


yep they do deliver for £20 :2thumb: if thats too much im sure you can find a good one from a breeder on here within driving distance  remember, if you get that one from lilly exotics its only 2 months old so needs to be housed in a large faunarium with kitchen roll substrate and a single plant then 2 milkbottle tops one water and one CGD, if they get plonked in a massive cage they cant find food! keep them in a faun until theyre 4-5 months old, the best thing to do is get repashy from them too its the best diet in my opinion :2thumb: also mist twice daily when theyre under 4 months  good luck, cresties are lush!


----------



## MAB90 (Dec 27, 2010)

emmilllyyy said:


> yep they do deliver for £20 :2thumb: if thats too much im sure you can find a good one from a breeder on here within driving distance  remember, if you get that one from lilly exotics its only 2 months old so needs to be housed in a large faunarium with kitchen roll substrate and a single plant then 2 milkbottle tops one water and one CGD, if they get plonked in a massive cage they cant find food! keep them in a faun until theyre 4-5 months old, the best thing to do is get repashy from them too its the best diet in my opinion :2thumb: also mist twice daily when theyre under 4 months  good luck, cresties are lush!


Well next week ill have my exo terra 30x30x30 cube empty because im selling up my Tarantula collection  So would that be fine for a baby up until 4 months?
One more question seen as you seem to know about them 
The CGD, how many times do they need feeding it and live food a week?
AND, roughly how long would a pack or whatever that Repashy CGD is last before id have to buy another?
Sorry for all the Q's :whistling2:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

MAB90 said:


> Olaa,
> Has anyone ever used the above shop to buy live stock from?
> They have just updated their live stock and have CB11 Cresties in stock and im too tempted to press buy, but would like to be reassured that they are good to buy livestock from.
> 
> Cheers :2thumb:


I've been in the shop a couple of times and all the livestock look in good health. can't comment on what its like to order from them though.


----------



## MAB90 (Dec 27, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> I've been in the shop a couple of times and all the livestock look in good health. can't comment on what its like to order from them though.


Ive only ever ordered stock off them and theyre really good, but think ill be ordering from the above link, lillyexotics :2thumb:


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

They have their own forum section here: Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Forums

Which will have some feedback threads.

Andy


----------



## Lilly Exotics (Oct 10, 2008)

We've never been to Blue Lizard Reptiles, but have spoken to a couple of the guys there and them seem really nice & honest.


----------



## MAB90 (Dec 27, 2010)

Well looks like ill be coming to you for the little crestie  Really like the one ive asked you about :no1:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

woo! lillyexotics have some lovely cresties, youre gonna love it! i really want that 100% pinstripe, wish i had the moneys!:bash: good luck with your crestie! and i hope you like the really long message ive sent you, youve got the joys of reading it all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


emily: victory:


----------



## chompy (Oct 12, 2010)

Got my boa from there. Perfect health : victory:


----------



## ukmorphs (Jul 15, 2007)

There cheap for online drygoods,but as usual,if theres a fault with the goods when u get them,its a pain to send back and wait for a replacement. There livestock is usual run of the mill stuff,but they always leave animals on the site that are sold,just saying sold across them. Lots of other good shops that carry a bigger range of livstock close by,like L n D ,snakes n adders,New world exotics,but if u have a day to kill well worth a trip round them all.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

I work for BLR, and prior to working there i would buy all my livestock from them and i got my crestie from there back in october. We have 3 normal cresteds in at the moment and they are all very nice and active and healthy!!! We do courer livestock and all are well packaged and have heat packs in the box. We have a lot of postive feedback inregards to our courer service and livestock.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

ukmorphs said:


> There cheap for online drygoods,but as usual,if theres a fault with the goods when u get them,its a pain to send back and wait for a replacement. There livestock is usual run of the mill stuff,but they always leave animals on the site that are sold,just saying sold across them. Lots of other good shops that carry a bigger range of livstock close by,like L n D ,snakes n adders,New world exotics,but if u have a day to kill well worth a trip round them all.


We have a large range of livestock instore and not everything is on our website although the website should 100% up todate by Friday. We do cater for the beginner marker and do keep all the species that you would expect instock i.e. Bearded Dragons, Crested Geckos, Leopard Geckos, Anoles, etc... but we do have a fair few more advanced or less commonly seen species in stock i.e. Varanids, Large boids, Dart frogs, Day geckos, various inverts etc...


----------



## James McFish (Jul 22, 2010)

I've ordered livestock from them on a few occasions and it's always packed very well and in great condition when it arrives. I'll be using them again. : victory:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

James McFish said:


> I've ordered livestock from them on a few occasions and it's always packed very well and in great condition when it arrives. I'll be using them again. : victory:


Glad to hear that you've been satisfied! We try our best!


----------

